
Linkedin 13M settlement over Add Connections [pdf] - eric-hu
http://www.addconnectionssettlement.com/media/380939/settlementagreement.pdf
======
eric-hu
addconnectionsettlement.com is having issues, here's the google webcache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:aWJj9pD...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:aWJj9pDeN_oJ:addconnectionsettlement.com/media/381770/v7_lnkd1_notice_092815.pdf+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

